# New Sat Nav. Tomtom or Garmin?



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Need to replace my tomtom one that is about 6 years old now. Been into halfords today and have narrowed it down to two

Garmin Nuvi 42LM

TomTom 130

Both are £99 and both have lifetime map updates. Anyone got either or recommend which one to go for?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd go for the Garmin based on eight years (3 different Satnavs) of Garmin experience. I have also used TomTom which are good, but my personal preference stays with Garmin.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Tomtom here (1005), I got the lifetime free map updates too which is handy.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Garmin are better IMO

That's the reason I sold 10-20 a day


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Garmin are better IMO
> 
> That's the reason I sold 10-20 a day


Any thoughts on why Garmin is perceived as the best option?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Always bought tom toms must be on my 3rd but never again last one i took back to halfords four times now it won't work unless i have it plugged in all the time.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

JB052 said:


> Any thoughts on why Garmin is perceived as the best option?


IMO better/more accurate mapping and a better GPS engine - Garmin are probably the World leaders in consumer level and other (e.g. general aviation, marine etc.) GPS systems.

TomTom are good, but in my humble opinion not quite as good as Garmin, simples.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Garmin make most of the tech that...........most of the others put in! A bit like Philips TV's back before the flatscreen as they made nearly all the tubes for all the other TV's.

I have 2 Garmin's one I got in 2007 never updated it but is ok & the new one from Halfords has lifetime maps.


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had my garmin now for five years no problems at all and a big screen which is easy to read!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

DugDug sorry i mean TomTom for me, used for 8 years always been good


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I weant with TomTom for the 'live' service. Realtime traffic data and rerouting if needed.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive got a garmin with lt maps, the satnav itself is really good but updating the maps can be a chore, the updates files are getting larger and dont fit on the satnav storage so you have to fit it on a memory card, may sound simple enough but garmin express software is a pain to use


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Decided against ordering in-car Satnav in my new car (I have a VW RNS510 at present and it's crap) so I'm toying with getting a larger screen Garmin - currently I have a nüvi 3790LMT, thinking of either the nüvi 3597LMT or 3598LMTD.


----------



## escossie (Aug 3, 2013)

Always had tomtom myself but to be fair there is very little between them now. You'll always find someone that's had problems with either make so you pay your money & take a chance


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> Always bought tom toms must be on my 3rd but never again last one i took back to halfords four times now it won't work unless i have it plugged in all the time.


i used my Tomtom 730 3 times then Hard drive went, they wanted £90 to replace hard Drive, no chance just use my google maps know


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Navigon if you have a smart phone. I haven't used a stand alone for ages.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Reasons why I prefer garmin:

Clearer images and well spaced. 
Easier to use through split down options rather than loads at once
Better maps IMO 
Better aftercare 
More features for your money
Also most come with lifetime traffic and map updates. Saving £100 a year on tomton as maps are £50 and traffic is a £40-50 subscription


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Seam a lot going for the Garmin there.

Could be a darn good thread this especially as manufacturer built in units can cost teh world for updates and not always the best system.

Stand alones go from vehicle to vehicle with a waterproof case they can be used on motorbikes also.

Good deal can be updated to pedestrian routing or even comes built in.

The Tom Tom one we have had for a good many years works reasonably well can have some boot up issues from time to time and buying a map update costs more than teh machine.

My good lady has now purchased a mio with lifetime maps, although the instructions say it wont work with mac...:wall:
The Voice is terrible on that.

Have just received a Garmin Nuvi 2440 for the works van so will see how that goes, plugged into the imac right now. Favourable reports for garmin it seams so far.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've already stated my preference for Garmin, but to add to what james_death says above, built in satnavs can be expensive to update - I have a Volkswagen RNS510 in my Golf which Volkswagen charge an arm and a leg for updates, whilst my Garmin nüvi 3790TMT have lifetime updates. Only yesterday I installed firmware, voice, traffic and full European mapping updates for Garmin merely by plugging in to my Mac and logging on to MyGarmin.

I know I'm not speaking for all built-in Satnavs, but the Volkswagen RNS510 is very basic in comparison to my £250 Garmin and far less versatile and the RNS510 is the mid-range unit for some current VW models, although it has been superceded by the Discover/Discover-Pro for the Golf Mk.7, but IMO neither are as well featured or as versatile as a £2-300 stand-alone unit..

I'm sure TomTom will suit many but I just don't find them to be as good as Garmin.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tomtom were just the first 'big name' if you will. Everyone heard the name and instantly thought its the mutts nuts before considering any other brand 

I sold garmin, I own a garmin, most of the family own garmin and personally I can't fault it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Seam a lot going for the Garmin there.
> 
> Could be a darn good thread this especially as manufacturer built in units can cost teh world for updates and not always the best system.
> 
> ...


I do have a tomtom, and I do have several smartphones with navfree or sygic loaded, and they ALL do the job intended. Garmin are often used to navigate aircraft and sea vessels, however at domestic level there is not going to be much between them, the value added services is where one may suit a user over another, I used to use the TT traffic (subscription service) and that is what I miss from the TT as that covered local city and town roads not just major trunks.
I do have a new car on order and have spec'd a sat nav option, and indeed it won't really get much use, but for me it is there when required and without the additional brackets or holders in the vehicle.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Rover 75 i had came with the BMW unit well specified and you could source reasonably priced update cd's.

However its biggest failing was it did not do post codes. Only worked by town and streets.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

james_death said:


> However its biggest failing was it did not do post codes. Only worked by town and streets.


Meaning Rover were too cheapskate to pay the Post Office's license fee for the postcode database


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Bought the tomtom in the end. picking it up tomorrow so will update it in a week or so


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Picked it up today. was shocked at the genuinely good service from halfords for a start. used it all day today and i can't recommend it enough. perfect size at 4.3" (why people want them 5" or 6" i don't know) found every address inc a few new builds and the map is easy to view. easy to use and change things around in the settings.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Had a Garmin and a Tomtom and the Tomtom was much more intuitive. My whole family have Tomtoms and never had any issues. The Garmin we had also seemed to have a serious speech impediment as it couldn't pronounce any places correctly, although it did make the journey more interesting.

If you have a smartphone though I'd just use Google Nav. Not much point in a separate unit anymore IMO. The streetview to show your destination when you're almost there is a nice touch.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

carl123uk said:


> Bought the tomtom in the end. picking it up tomorrow so will update it in a week or so


Any thoughts after a week?
I need to get one.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DW58 said:


> I'd go for the Garmin based on eight years (3 different Satnavs) of Garmin experience. I have also used TomTom which are good, but my personal preference stays with Garmin.


+1 to this you cant go wrong with Garmin....good products easy to use and very reliable.

Better mapping software than the TomTom's too in my view, the new Base Camp software is pretty cool too.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I too use Garmin Base Camp - used it to plan a three-country European road-trip last year and transfer routes from my Mac to the nüvi 3790LMT - so much easier than fiddling with the small screen.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DW58 said:


> Yes, I too use Garmin Base Camp - used it to plan a three-country European road-trip last year and transfer routes from my Mac to the nüvi 3790LMT - so much easier than fiddling with the small screen.


I have the USA maps on the SD in ours it successfully navigated us all over the west coast on our honeymoon I did all the waypoints and routes on MapQuest as I didn't have Base Camp. Faultless. As is my StreetPilot 2610 that lived on my BMW 1200 GS. That's gotten me through France top to bottom more than once. Through the Alps and Pyrenees too


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup - I've done half a dozen European road-trips (mainly Netherlands, Belgium, France, Germany, Luxembourg) with mine, never let me down. The lane change/guidance in the more recent Garmin machines is so handy, especially as living in the north of Scotland I'm hardly ever on a motorway except on holiday in Europe.

BTW Garmin Base Camp is a free download from the Garmin site or if a Mac User I think it's on the Mac App Store as well.


----------

